# question?



## TheBiteIsOn (May 12, 2007)

these birds crossed the road in front of us, can someone tell me is it normal to see the lite colored birds? there was several black ones and 3 lite ones.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

yeah i live in belmont county and i see 3-4 birds a year where i hunt that are almost white too bad there always hens though i would love to get a tom in that color phase!would make a great mount..


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

This pic was taken at the Sportsmens Den in Shelby, Oh. It was a bearded hen if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I have seen a few on a farm i used to hunt,they were all hens 2?


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

eyedream said:


> This pic was taken at the Sportsmens Den in Shelby, Oh. It was a bearded hen if I'm not mistaken.


looks like a bearded hen to me - the guys beard is longer than the birds


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Any chance those are domestic, or have domestic in them? The color phases are very uncommon, but not what you&#8217;d call rare. However, to see three at one time is very, very rare. In the wild those colorations would be a genetic mutation, but it&#8217;s bred into domestic varieties. I can&#8217;t imagine the odds of seeing three wild birds at once with that coloration. If they are indeed wild, it&#8217;s great that you snapped a picture. You&#8217;ll likely never see that again.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Possibly an area where domestic turkeys got loose and bred??


----------

